# foot pedals



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

what's everyone using to clean the foot pedals?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Silicone spray  just kidding......... soapy water, agitate with a brush & dry thoroughly. 
Hoggy.


----------



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

was going to try apc and an old toothbrush , probably same as soapy water


----------

